# Lithium



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I've been on and off a series of various SSRI's and Tricyllics prescribed for depression and anxiety for what must be the past two years now, including Lexapro, Zispin, Xanex, Effexor and most recently Prothiaden.

Excluding Xanex, nothing has given me any form of relief whatsoever. So having told my Psychiatrist this, she gave me a blood test to determine if I was suitable for Lithium and told me to return on August 3rd.

In the mean time she upped my dosage of Pothiaden to 150mgs, and since I'm making no progress I'm trying to deciede wheither or not to go ahead with the Lithium...

Has anyone had any experiences with it?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

HI Deadpoet

I have not tried Lithium, however I would research it very heavily and make your own decision before deciding whether to go ahead or not. Do you intuitively feel that this will help you? Our inner voice always knows what is right for us.

I myself would go for natural means, but it is each to their own of course.


----------



## anonymous1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Deadpoet:
I agree with Jeremy on natural remedies but have to admit that I'm seeking another route with a psychiatrist soon.

I've had great results with a natural product that contains Lithium - Li-Zyme by Biotics. It is a supplement, so as such is expensive as no insurance reimbursement. I have had to up the amount I take over the past two months and am now at the max suggested.

Since Lithium is a natural element one would think that it should be available by prescription as opposed to a synthetic.

The effects of Lithium were discovered at a health spa in Germany, by the way, where those who drank the water found relief.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Apprectiate the replies people.

I actually despise taking medication period, but it it may just be the only route. I'm only nineteen and I dont want this to go on any longer as its seriously setting me back financially and socially, so I'm trying to deal with it in the most effective manner available.

What concerns me though, is that Lithium is a mood stableizer, and I dont think that whats needs to be addressed here. The fact is, my mood is stable. Sure, I'm miserable 24/7, but I've convinced what I need is some form of mood brightener.

The term mood stableizer gives me the chills to be honest, as I imagine it will only make me even more emotionally numb.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, so I've been prescribed a weeks supply of Priadel and had my Prothiaden dosage increased, but I'm not even going to bother taking any of them. I've been off Prothiaden eight days and already my articulation has improved, but far from vastly.

My mind was (and still is really) so debilitated on my previous dose of Prothiaden that I actually had to resort to writing out all my symptoms on a page and reading them out to my psychiatrist because my memory and ability to articulate was lacking to such an extreme degree.

It seemed as if she didn't listen to me, simply because I told her that I'm incapable of feeling emotion while on my current medication - and that per chance I do; its intense misery and self-loathing - but she went ahead and prescribed me a mood stableizer and said that the reason why I'm feeling emotionless is because of my illness.

Which I'm...indecisive about...along with everything else.

I just cant get *any* relief. If this listless mentality is due to my depressive state, then that implies that my condition isn't being treated by these medications...

My mind is destoyed...I'm a mere shadow of my former self, and although I've sought help, the 'help' is making me retarded.

What a world.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if the prothiaden isint helping you at the doseage your on now i doubt a higher dose would help much. It will probley just make you more drowsy.

What kind of depression do you have? Is it the kind where you cant sleep and stay up all night or do you get the kind where you sleep all day and feel like a slug?

The type of depression you have should be the guide to the best treatment for you. Not all depression is the same perhaps you would be better off on a more stimulating anti-depressant.

Ive been thinking about trying lithium myself because of some mood swings ive been having. The only thing is i dont want to be bothered with all the blood tests.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Lithium would be perfect for your mood swings, provided you dont mind the inevitable weight gain and frequent unrination.

But personally I just wouldnt be able to cope with it. As you suggested, I need a stimulant, because the more my articulation fails the more withdrawn from society I become.

My psychiatrist just wont take any suggestions I offer. Have you had any experience with Valium?

My depression involves sluggishness/fatigue and *chronic* anxiety thus wanting to sleep for not only the rest of the day, but for the rest of my life - which amounts due to a lack of interest in activities that would normally enthrall me; self loating; guilt...one or two other things aswell.

But since being on med's, they've resolved my energy issues as reguards fatigue, but I lack motivation, brainpower and an ultimate self confidence and will to live.

I know I wont be able for another sixty years of this, yet I know I'll never kill myself because I have a wonderful family and a ten year old brother and none of them deserve that trauma...

I'm lost. I've sought help and it appears to be making life even more difficult. My brain is going to absoloute ruin over this 'satbilitating' medication, which has destroyed my social life and probably has inflicted dire consequences as reguards my financial prospects...(I find out wheither I'm eligeble for college come the 16th...if I'm not, thats just going to multiply my problems by several f.ucking billion).

Anyway, do you know anything about stimulants? Just so I can throw some half decent suggestions at my psychiatrist next week...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I think lithium or some other mood stabilizer is the way i will have to go. My moods have been flippy like crazy lately. Ive always been like it but lately its gotten worse.

Ya ive had valium before. Its a very good anti-anxiety drug but i dont find it as good as clonazepam. Its alot better then xanax and the other shorter acting benzos in my opinion.

As for the stimulants they might be just the ticket to get rid of your apathy. A stimulating anti-depressant like wellbutrin would be the first logical choice. If that doesent work then the next step would be ritalin.

The amphetamines like dexedrine and adderall are sometimes prescribed for treatment resistent depression which would fit you i guess. They have much more abuse potential then ritalin so doctors are wary about giving them out. But they do work good especially if your main symptoms are apathy and lack of motivation.

Unfortunatly amphetamines give dimishing returns if you use them often at high doses. What goes up must come down.

I have no idea what wellbutrin is called over in your country or if its even available but i would mention that first. I think they have alot more dopamine re-uptake inhibitors (which is what wellbutrin is) and stimulating anti-depressants available over on your side of the water so you probley have alot more choices then people in north america.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Its called Bupropion. Its definitely what I need, or at least something along those lines. Whatever chemical fuck up I have its draining me of motivation and emotion, and its giving me sucicidal thoughts.

I cant believe my psychiatrist prescribed me a *mood stableizer*. Such ignorance to my situation. I'd have no issues with taking amphetamines or the comedown thereafter, as long as it enables me to live the majority of the day with emotion.

If I tell her I havent taken my Lithium I dont know what she'll make of it. She'll probably assume I'm not trying or something, which is the laziest assumption you can make.
If I lie and tell her I've taken it, she could give me a blood test and I'll look like a fool.

Jesus...I cant believe my life is a quest for happiness. It should be much more...it *was* much more.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^^ You will have to have blood tests if your doc has put you on lithium. They have to monitor the level of lithium in your blood to make sure it doesent get to high and get toxic.

You could try the lithium for a few days just so you can tell her that you atleast tried it. It probley wont hurt you. Then you can go back and say that it didnt work and your doctor may be more willing to listen to your suggestions.

The bupropion could be the thing for you if you need something to get your ass in gear. I recently tried it and it definatly gives you motivation and energy. I found it to have very little in the way of side effects as well besides some increased anxiety.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm just terrified that if I take Lithium, it will intensify my situation of emotional numbness. Of course it will, it balances your mood by inducing a numbing effect. I'm numb enough without it.

I've researched the specific Lithium meds I've been given and they take two weeks at the least (as usual) to take any form of effect, but I'm seriously reluctant about having mood stableizers in my system...I need a boost, and stableization only provides a pause.

My next appointment is this thursday...three days of lithium treatment can hardly have a significant effect on my mental condition, so I think I'll take them until then. 
When thursday comes, I'll simply explain my situation and if I'm taken for a blood test at least the Li will show up in my system.

Here we go again...living for the next psychiatrists appointment...how f.ucking tiresome. But this time I'll have some decent suggestions, so thanks comfortably numb, its deeply appreciated.

Whats your next move?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

oh &*#$ be super careful with wellbutrin... i just cant help but chime in whenever i see it mentioned... yikes

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 13&start=0


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lithium probley wont flatten your emotions to much. It just keeps your moods from flipping all over the place. Some people who have bipolar hate this because they dont get the highs. But if someone gets dysphoric mood swings like i do it would probley be a good thing.

I doubt lithium will have much of a effect on you in that amount of time. If you dont have any mood swings to begin with you probley wont notice any difference no matter how long you are taking it. It does work as a anti-depressant in some people though.

Oh ya some people on this board have had nasty reactions to bupropion. I had reservations about taking it as well but it wasent nearly as bad as i thought it would be. The first day i took it i felt overstimulated but thats about it. But im on clonazepam so that could be why i didnt get any real side effects on it.

Unfortunatly the last thing i need is to be more hyped up so bupropion is basically useless to me. Plus it stops some of my other meds from working. So i will have to explore the options of getting a mood stabilizer.


----------

